# Island LO263



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Can any one give me a little info on this one.I think she was a wartime transfer of a scandinavian to LO reg.. I wonder if she became Island FD271 ON167507 as per Olsens 1950 (the confusion arises here that another Island FD271 was bought from Denmark in 1952) Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

Llinnea,

The link below will give the history and a photo.

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/index.php/2009/01/st-chiltern-h660-2/

Regards.
Graham


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Graham and thanks ..The one I am looking for was a seiner possibly built in Sweden ..I checked the Chiltern as 1st look. She was sold to Granton around 1945 , whilst the one I am looking for was in Olsens in Fleetwood in 1950


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Built Hellevikstrand Sweden in 1929. 18.05.1940: Registered at London LO 263
net tonnage 70.79. 120bhp motor engine. In Olsens 1947 registered at Fleetwood FD 271 Radio callsign GOIM Owned by Anglo Danish Trout Co Ltd, Grimsby. last in Olsens as Island 1950


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks guys I have tracked her now ..She was ex Valborg LL1047 ..She was lost after being renamed Iceland in 1951 She was run down at anchor by the Aberdeen trawler Unita..Thanks for the help!!!!!


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Food for thought. There was another ISLAND ex Danish 66grt built 1926, taken as a War Prize and placed in ownership of Ministry of War Transport (MOWT). She was employed as a tender for training of DEMS personnel 14 Sept to 1 Nov 1940 and on 2 Nov returned to fishing still in MOWT ownership, manager H (Harold). B (Barber). Ingram, Fleetwood; tonnage re-measured to 71grt. She is in the Fleetwood landing lists up to 1944. She was 'sold' on 10 Jan 1936. Same vessel??
Gil.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Should read sold 10 Jan 1946. 
Gil.


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

hi Gil ..a belated thanks for that .and a bit more for me to look into


----------

